# Pisa sosta - has it closed/moved



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if the sosta at Pisa has moved? I know it was behind a petrol and coach station, but I think it has moved to near the football ground? I think this happened in April 2012

Does anyone know any more?

Russell


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Russel,

Bes I can do is have a look here, I think you have an internet connection http://www.camperonline.it/area_di_sosta_esito.asp

Phil J


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Russell, in Pisa there are now two soste:

Via di Pratale - N43.7217/E10.4203
Via del Brennero - N43.7205/E10.38288

Haven't been up there for a couple of years so not sure which is old and which is new.

buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

The one by the coach stabling area was open when we visited in late March 2012. The guy who ran it let us park free and only pay for electric when he saw that my wife is disabled. It seems that it is actually a council car park and that is their policy.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Russell,
We were there last week, headed initially for the Coach Park near the town which I understood to be the original Sosta area, but only saw 1 small camper just parked up so decided to head for the new (?) large dedicated (well signed) Sosta somewhat further away.
It was gated and manned. we just stayed for a few hours (€5) but on reflection I reckon we could have parked OK at the Coach Park - it was big enough.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Pisa sosta - has it closed ?*

Actually we parked up at the sea-front sosta (extreme right of the beach front) at Marina da Pisa, and caught a bus into Pisa for the day.

The monuments in Pisa are pretty close together, a day was plenty, and Marina da Pisa is a nice little seaside town, with a supermarket close to the sosta, somewhat tatty facilities, but only 10 euros / night in 2009.

Peejay has a write-up of it in his 2007 ? Sardinia blog.

Catching a local bus was fun - we had a free ride in, as we hadn't realised you had to buy your tickets in the town before boarding ! Fortunately no-one checked . . .

Helen


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

We passed through Pisa a few days ago. Tried to get into the coach station car park but (a) it was well covered with 'no motorhome' signs (b) there wasn't a single other motorhome there - not a good sign as Italian motorhomes seemingly have a willingness to park anywhere which has even a wiff of legality about it (we are using them as a compass for where is good to park, and there are plenty Italians out touring in November).

We headed to this one, €12 without hook-up, about 1km flat walk into the tower. Very friendly fellas running the place.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=43.72155,10.42074

We wrote a blog post if you're interested:

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/the-yellow-road-to-pisa/

Cheers, Jay


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we were there last month(Coach station) the old entrance to the motorhome section had been closed with bollards. No notices forbidding MH and we got in by driving round past the shop and in at the far end.
A bit of a problem as the bag sellers tend to spill their wares onto the road there which is already narrow

No one bothered us, there was no charge, water but no other facilities

I imagine they intend to change it into a walkway for the tourists from the station to Piza. There was a notice at the far end but we could not read it

Aldra


----------



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep,its moved to Via Di Pratale...as we found out the other day when we got to the first one and it had gone.
Well signposted though,12 euros for 24 hours,all facilities included


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone got any photos of the new site for it who could add it to the campsite database, I can then add a note to the old entry which I added eons ago http://www.motorhomefacts.com/pisa-sosta-campsite.html to say now closed and to refer them to the new entry ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pisa*

Thanks "Scoobypete" - we are heading there in September for a night stop!

Russell


----------

